# Checklist for New Puppy Experiences



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That looks pretty thorough to me!! The only thing I noticed missing from the "noises" list is a lawnmower!! Lincoln does well with everything associated with loud noises but for some reason, he does not like our lawnmower. We can be out walking and pass someone else mowing the lawn...he's fine. Hubby takes ours out of the shed, and it's like it's some big scary monster...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The list looks great. I know guiding eyes always test puppies with and opening umbrella. 

Under places to visit with your unvaccinated pup you had the vets office. Just a note not to let your puppy on the floor in the vets office since there are lots of unhealthy pets that have passed across that floor.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Think about winter apparel too. Statues of people and animals. 

There's a checklist in Dunbar's puppy book(s?) of various things. Wobbly surfaces. Super shiny tile (like in schools/nurisng homes/some pet superstores). Super tall grass/brush. Water!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You have a drive-in theatre?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Try hanging out near a street by a hospital or across from a firehall to get him used to the sirens. Ranger freaked out the first time he heard an ambulance siren, but we hear them so often where we live (car, ambulance AND fire sirens) that he's now totally immune.

I second the people with umbrellas, people holding bags, or backpacks. Lots of little kid stuff, like pulling wagons, shuffling feet on gravel, sleds, etc. Rollerblades, skateboards...

You know, a great idea would be to look around and take him to an outdoor horse show in your area. As long as your pup is on lead, people won't mind. He can get used to horses, people in helmets (or top hats if it's a dressage show), lots of different textures to walk on. There's usually crazy decorations, too. 

I'm going to take Ranger down to one this weekend and we'll see how that goes. I'm anticipating a mental breakdown at some point. Any parades would be great, too. Ranger and I went to on a month after I had him and I thought he'd freak with everything going by, from mini horses to drafts, old school automobiles with the funny horns, fire trucks, people throwing candy "at" us, people dressed up in mascot outfits...he was amazingly good, but definitely a tired pup once the parade was done!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Laurie said:


> Hubby takes ours out of the shed, and it's like it's some big scary monster...


Lawnmower, check! That's an important one. We've got a huge yard w/lots of grass to cut. We have to mow a few times a week- at least it feels like it once we've had a lot of rain!



Oaklys Dad said:


> The list looks great. I know guiding eyes always test puppies with and opening umbrella.
> 
> Under places to visit with your unvaccinated pup you had the vets office. Just a note not to let your puppy on the floor in the vets office since there are lots of unhealthy pets that have passed across that floor.


Umbrella, check! I thought of it earlier and it escaped my mind when it was time to put pen to paper. Thanks for the reminder. 

You have a great point about the floor. You'd be surprised the number of people that come into our hospital with a teeny pup and let him all over the floor and 'meet' new friends... even though we mop 2x a day, I cringe!



RedDogs said:


> Think about winter apparel too. Statues of people and animals.
> 
> There's a checklist in Dunbar's puppy book(s?) of various things. Wobbly surfaces. Super shiny tile (like in schools/nurisng homes/some pet superstores). Super tall grass/brush. Water!


Gloves, earmuffs, scarves, shovels, snowblower, check!

I have Dunbar's Before/After books, I haven't gotten to the 'after puppy' book. I'll need to pull it up on my computer again. I got it as a free DL from somewhere.

I have a puppy pool, hopefully water will go over well. 



goldensrbest said:


> You have a drive-in theatre?


Not exactly... there is one in my hometown which is about an hour away. We go to visit regularly on the weekends and I have been dying to get to the drive-in again before they close this fall. They have new movies, too- no re-runs or westerns! 

@Ranger- all awesome ideas. I've never been to a horse show, but I will search my zipcode for one. Is there a site like infodog for horse shows?

Roller blades, skateboards, helmets, check! Good ones!

We don't live very far from a fire station, the truck goes down our street about 1x/day. It isn't within walking distance (no sidewalks) but it is near the doggie training facility we'll be using.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Gosh, that would be great to go to one again.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't forget about people in wheelchairs! I've read a lot of places that it's an experience that all pups should have.


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Great list, but the one thing not on it that freaks Charlie out is a hairdryer, he runs away when I use it. 
We made sure he had pleasant associations with the car, mainly because we couldn't take our spaniel anywhere as all he did was whine, but Charlie just loves to travel.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

wheelchairs, crutches, skateboards, roller skates, etc. Marty did well with bros and hubby target practicing, but fireworks (far away), he barked at the noises.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh yeah being okay with people in wheelchairs, using crutches or walkers, are all required for therapy dogs in my city. That plus dropping bowls behind them or garbage can lids. Ranger hated it when he had to walk through leaves so last fall we'd go out of our way to walk through piles of leaves. I'd also rustle branches overhead as he walked. 

Dually trucks, semis, busses going by were hard for Ranger after we almost got hit by a fed-ex truck on a walk. I walk him past super busy roads now and he doesn't like it when the air brakes go on busses or semis.

For horse shows, here are some of the top of my head:

http://www.thedevonhorseshow.org/
http://www.panational.org/


Here's a calendar of horse shows (again not sure if it's in your area - lots of stables hosting the shows have websites with directions to get there)
http://www.cpjhsa.org/calendar.php
and 

http://www.horseworldexpo.com/PAmain.shtml

Just make sure your pup is leashed (obviously) and wander around. Puppies at horse shows are pretty common and of course, everyone will want to pet him!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

People in uniforms
People in hats
People of different ethnic groups

Learning to accept restraint

Learning to be alone

Learning to accept an e-collar (Elizabethan, not Electric!) and muzzle. May as well socialize to it as a puppy!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thru a kids or agility tunnel

Walking across a narrow plank

People on crutches


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Also cats, rabbits and other pets including lizards and birds, garbage trucks during pick-up, people with turbans, people with long beards, various sporting events, the ocean, forests, bonfires, and kites.

My friend's dog growls and barks at very tall people because his owners are pretty short so maybe that too.

It would be fabulous to put this list somewhere where people can access it in the future. What a great idea to post this thread!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Drive thru fast food and drive thru car wash--lots of excitement at he drive thru car wash.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I just figured out something Enzo had never seen before that you might want to have your puppy experience early - using the hand mixer! I made chocolate mousse and Enzo barked like a mad man at the electric beater the whole time I was using it. lol


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is a list that has a bunch of stuff on it!
http://www.cooldogtraining.com/puppy_socialization.html

Oh and of course, attempting to meet at least 100 people before I think 4 months.


----------

